# TAXI!!!



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

A devout Moslem gets into a taxi, once seated he asks the cab driver to turn off the radio, because he must not hear music as decreed by his religion and, in the time of the prophet, there was no music, especially Western music which is music of the infidels and certainly no radio ........

So the cab driver politely switches off the radio, stops the cab and opens the back door.

The Arab asks him: "What are you doing, man?"

The cabby answers: "In the time of the prophet there were no taxis, so get out and wait for a fucking camel."


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

classic :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------

